# Should I buy an Audi 200 10v?



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

Hey guys,
I have the oppurtunity to pick up a 1989 Audi 200 10V turbo. How long do these motors typically last if well maintained? Anything I should look for? 
Here is the vehicle description:
1989 Audi Quattro 10 valve Turbo. Tornado Red, 5 sp., 2Bennet Wastegate,RS2 Chip MTM 2.0 bar "chip", K&N Filter. It has been a well maintained and regulary serviced throughout the life of the car. 2nd owner. Performance chip and wastgate were installed after I purchased the car. 220,000 miles and still going STRONG. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated....
Jesse


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Should I buy an Audi 200 10v? (bedesone)*

Any help would be cool..
Im going to see the car this weekend and I'd like to get some feedback from you guys..


----------



## 4kq in BTV (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Should I buy an Audi 200 10v? (bedesone)*

http://www.geocities.com/Motor....html
Check this and SJM site (google for SJM AUDI)
They are good cars and motor will go forever, but, they are easier to own if you don't mind/are able to do work on them on your own. Can quickly get out of hand expense-wise to have work done by others.
HTH


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Should I buy an Audi 200 10v? (4kq in BTV)*

200k miles is nothing for the MC2 engine in there. It's barely broken in...


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Should I buy an Audi 200 10v? (4kq in BTV)*

Thanks for the link..hopefully I will add this car to the stable.
The car looks great, especially in Tornado Red.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Should I buy an Audi 200 10v? (bedesone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedesone* »_Thanks for the link..hopefully I will add this car to the stable.
The car looks great, especially in Tornado Red.









I was looking at that same car on Craigslist. Thought about it myself. If it turns out to be as clean as it looks don't tell me, I'll kick myself for passing up on it.








J.


----------

